# Can't connect to rootzwiki using rootzwiki app?



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone know why I get this error and can't connect to the forums with the app?


----------



## rpz3.14 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm getting it too, though I don't know why either.


----------



## Tak3_it_ez (Jul 25, 2011)

there is a problem with forum runner or something, so they have disabled it until they are able to fix it. I just found this out yesterday via their twitter page


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

More here

http://rootzwiki.com...ghtly-confused/


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah still down. I wrote about this yesterday. I should have wrote a better title for the thread. My bad.


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad it's not just me, thanks!


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

I was wondering WTF was happening -- thought I fubared my GNex....oopsie........


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Tapatalk has been having intermittent issues as well.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I got tapatalk for free from getjar. It's one of the 100 free apps. I liked forum runner's better but this works with other forums so it'll do..


----------

